# Boxed Mac and Cheese?



## bglassbe

I may regret asking this, but I'm curious if anyone has tried making a boxed Mac and cheese (we use Annie's) and then putting it into the smoker?  Picky kids - would rather start with something they know and like rather than going straight to homemade.  Is it even worth trying?  Thanks in advance!


----------



## ajbert

I say give it a try, you've got nothing to lose but quite a bit to gain if the kids like it.  If they like it, you might be able to get them to try the homemade stuff and they'll discover it's better than anything that comes out of a box!


----------



## nitis

Not sure if the have it in your region but Costco has a take n bake Mac n cheese that is unreal


----------



## driedstick

AJBert said:


> I say give it a try, you've got nothing to lose but quite a bit to gain if the kids like it.  If they like it, you might be able to get them to try the homemade stuff and they'll discover it's better than anything that comes out of a box!


Yep - you could try to make a boxed one and a home made one put both in the smoker and have a taste off?? good luck and let us know 

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## b-one

Never tried but Kraft makes a jalapeño version that's tasty. I smoked some thawed out Marie Callender's and it was horrible.


----------



## smokinjoe52

Add a little home smoked chesse to the mixture.  Stir until melted.  You won't beleive how good it tastes.  We use cheddar or Havarti.

Start with about a 1 inch square of cheese.  Grate it before adding to the standard boxed mac and cheese.  Adjust to taste from there.

smokinjoe


----------

